# Installing Plumbing in a basement with No rough ins



## simpsjm1 (Dec 20, 2011)

My wife and I are starting to make plans to finish our unfinished basement. In doing so, we want to add a bedroom and a bathroom for our family to expand. There is currently NO rough in plumbing, so I thought I would attack this problem in one of two ways. One, I could build the floor up to accommodate for drainage, or two, I could cut the concrete for drainage. Either way, I know I'm going to have to install a grinder pump to expel the waste. Are there any suggestions on which route I should take? Building the floor up would be easier, but my gut tells me I should cut the concrete.

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cut the concrete it's the only way to do it right.

We have walked a lot of homeowners through the process---when you are ready,someone here will help with layout and the mechanics of the job.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hi matt yes building floor up is eaiser....but its just not right.....iwould suggest to cut concrete ...there only one way the right way....even if is is more work...ben


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Matt,
You also mentioned having to add a grinder pit for waste removal in your basement. Do you know that you have an overhead sewer? Depending on your home's existing sewer line exit you may only need to tie into the 4" line (if it is under the concrete), but yes the job is much neater, safer, and more sanitary under the slab.:yes: Grampa Bud


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Matt,
If you don't want to cut the floor you can use one of these:
http://www.homecenter.com/ProductDetails.asp?sid=130507&fd=8

The unit can be mounted behind the stud wall so it is hidden. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Waiting for an answer on whether you can gravity flow out or not. If so, I guess I would snap lines for your bathroom layout and just cut out the room so the cuts will be under the walls. So if you have a 5x8 bathroom, your lines would be cut at 61 3/4" and 97 3/4". Do the plumbing and re-pour the concrete.

As with many endeavors, the most difficult part is getting your mind around it.

If you plan any other plumbing, such as laundry, water softener, floor drain, HVAC drain, utility sink, try to get this in adjacent to the bath.


----------



## simpsjm1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am attaching an image of the layout I have designed for the basement. Directly to the right wall between the bathroom and the storage area is the drain line that flows directly into my septic tank. That drain line is 79 inches from the concrete floor to the line (just next to the main beam supporting my upstairs), so I have to have some way to pump up to it. The only things I will want to pump up is the bathtub, toilet, and sink for the bathroom. Then, I'd like to add a sink over in the bar area. If interested, I designed the layout on my iPad using Home Design HD. 

Thanks for all the advice thus far.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

So I suppose you want your toilet to be the low point, leading to a tank or something. I would find out about the pump & tank system and design around it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Very doable. Put the pump in the storage room, saw cut to the bathroom and plumb to your hearts content.
Two things to consider- 1. how to vent the pump and fixtures. 2. Install a door to the storage/hvac area :thumbup:


----------

